# Hgvc New Club Rules Regarding Cancellation Policy



## Panina (Jan 3, 2019)

*On the website*

*“New Club Rules Regarding Cancellation Policy*
The most notable change impacts cancellations between 30 and 16 days before your reservation, which will result in forfeiting 50 percent of ClubPoints used or the rental rate paid. Additionally, reservations canceled 15 days or less before arrival will result in forfeiting 100 percent of the Points used or the rental rate paid. Members can still make unlimited changes up until check-in as long as the new reservation is of equal or greater Points value. For additional details on the cancellation policy, click here.”


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 3, 2019)

Here is a comparison to last years chart.












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 3, 2019)

Panina said:


> *On the website*
> 
> *“New Club Rules Regarding Cancellation Policy*
> The most notable change impacts cancellations between 30 and 16 days before your reservation, which will result in forfeiting 50 percent of ClubPoints used or the rental rate paid. Additionally, reservations canceled 15 days or less before arrival will result in forfeiting 100 percent of the Points used or the rental rate paid. Members can still make unlimited changes up until check-in as long as the new reservation is of equal or greater Points value. For additional details on the cancellation policy, click here.”


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 3, 2019)

So the cancellation period without penalty is the same, but the period for greater penalties has been lengthened.  You can still change a reservation to one more than 30 days and then cancel that reservation without penalty.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 3, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> So the cancellation period without penalty is the same, but the period for greater penalties has been lengthened.  You can still change a reservation to one more than 30 days and then cancel that reservation without penalty.



Eliminated the 25% period of 15 days is a big change imo.

There is a loss of the booking fee on cancellations over 30 days, I would never recommend that, save your booking fee by moving it way out to a placeholder then re-use the reservation.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brp (Jan 3, 2019)

For us (W. 57th purchase) we don't pay booking fees, so cancellation is not an issue. Otherwise, I can see the value in what you're saying.

Cheers.


----------



## Panina (Jan 3, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> Eliminated the 25% period of 15 days is a big change imo.
> 
> There is a loss of the booking fee on cancellations over 30 days, I would never recommend that, save your booking fee by moving it way out to a placeholder then re-use the reservation.
> 
> ...


I felt it was a big change that was slipped in.  Still, hopefully rebooking same or more points elsewhere is the workaround.  Enough people must cancel within the last 30 days  that they felt this was beneficial to them.  They might be trying to get more members to get the insurance.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 3, 2019)

Panina said:


> I felt it was a big change that was slipped in.  Still, hopefully rebooking same or more points elsewhere is the workaround.  Enough people must cancel within the last 30 days  that they felt this was beneficial to them.  They might be trying to get more members to get the insurance.



You have summed up my thoughts for the reasons for the change.    

Thanks also for posting.     If anyone finds any others changes (besides the normal fee increases), please post.    I will try to review the rules later this month.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jan 4, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> Eliminated the 25% period of 15 days is a big change imo.
> 
> There is a loss of the booking fee on cancellations over 30 days, I would never recommend that, save your booking fee by moving it way out to a placeholder then re-use the reservation.
> 
> ...


if you move the Reservation out more than 30 days instead of cancelling it, don't you negate the loss of the 25% period of 15 days except for December when you can't move the reservation out more than 30 days?


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 4, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> if you move the Reservation out more than 30 days instead of cancelling it, don't you negate the loss of the 25% period of 15 days except for December when you can't move the reservation out more than 30 days?



Correct.
IMHO, there's no reason to fear cancellation penalties and buy point protection for bookings thru mid-November, when you can still move it to late December (even if not the original resort). I recently moved a November booking, reduced my point-outlay, and then moved it back.


----------



## brp (Jan 4, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> if you move the Reservation out more than 30 days instead of cancelling it, don't you negate the loss of the 25% period of 15 days except for December when you can't move the reservation out more than 30 days?



This is true, but I think @SmithOp's point is that any cancellation will still lose the booking fee, so the suggestion is to move it out as a placeholder and then reuse it, rather than cancelling at all.

Cheers.


----------

